# rhino tracheitis/shipping fever in 4 mo old buckling & doe



## goatberry_farm (Sep 2, 2009)

Jim picked up two bucklings from Carolyn at the Rendy. The older one, Boot, has shown no problems, at all, but his compadre, Steep, has been hit w/ severe rhino tracheitis, high fever [now under control].
He never stopped eating or drinking & his condition has improved w/ treatment from vet, including Albon, thiamin & another coccidiostat which has escaped my mind.
However, he continues to have a bubbly sound to his breathing.

Recently, our doeling, Miss Maggie May, returned from Carolyn's place & has begun to show the same symptoms, but without the high fever & exhaustion.
She is definitely ill, but not horribly so.

My plan of attack is to take fresh fecals to the vet & see where we go from here.

Our new vet is very up front with us & has no problem contacting other vets as he doesn't have much opportunity to do extensive work on goats. He discusses every stage of the treatment & has been willing to come in on Sunday & answer questions after hours with no irritation, too. A gem!

Please give me an idea as to something else we can do. These goats are our family members & we're quite dotty over them. [Of course, not a one of You would feel like that, right? ROFL]
Jennifer


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Hi Jennifer,

I was just reviewing old posts and wondered how you made out with your goats. Apparently no one had an answer for you so I thought it might be helpful if you could post some information on treatment and such. It might help someone else in the future who comes across the same problem.

Thanks!


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

A couple of things besides the original treatment that would have been helpful. Banamine is an anti-inflammatory and fever reducer. Makes them feel better so they can shake it off. There's been some research in cows on giving banamine the day before shipping to prevent inflammation which leads to shipping fever.

Also, probiotics, which help the rumen to function properly. Sorry he got so sick. Sometimes it just happens. THese little guys are more fragile than you think.

I was having my transplant at the time this was posted so didn't see it.


----------

